# Magnum Pharmaceuticals



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Anyone used these.. Nice amps and packaging, not had a chance to check code yet.

Starting monday with alpha out of the picture at the moment i like the looks of them and something to do with unigen iv been told.


----------



## Fallen angel (Feb 20, 2015)

Saw this pop up and i like it too , looks the part for sure

When u gone run it brother ? What else u gone run ?

Unigen is same ring as alpha pharma so...

Lets hope we have a new quality posh ugl


----------



## Fallen angel (Feb 20, 2015)

Ok **** it lol im gone get 3 box testplex 300 too

Lets keep this thread for feedback, **** looks very good , i not think we be disapointed

Gone update when i receive lee


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks very AP like.

Amps and the printing on the amps looks as though its turned out by the same people that make's Alpha goods.

The plastic Amp protector sheath is identical so im willing to bet the supplied literature is probably bang on also.

They are out of Asia it seems and whey have quite a range, did either of you hear of any other bits from their range available cause it appears as though they have a large offering.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Fallen angel said:


> Saw this pop up and i like it too , looks the part for sure
> 
> When u gone run it brother ? What else u gone run ?
> 
> ...


Going to start 3 amps PW monday mate will be primo , winstrol depot and possibly a few paras PW

Just checked out the unigen life-science site and there is definitely a similar ring with this lab and them.

Code just checked out. , the website and authentication process is high quality you can only do it once , just tried again and it said it had already been authenticated.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Going to start 3 amps PW monday mate will be primo , winstrol depot and possibly a few paras PW
> 
> Just checked out the unigen life-science site and there is definitely a similar ring with this lab and them.
> 
> Code just checked out. , the website and authentication process is high quality you can only do it once , just tried again and it said it had already been authenticated.


Yeah i did some cruising online and Magnum's range looks good, their authentication also looks decent.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

DaveCW said:


> Yeah i did some cruising online and Magnum's range looks good, their authentication also looks decent.


Yeah it does , looking forward to it almost yellow color to the oil, instructions recommended 150-300mg every 1-2 weeks.. ok will do :thumb:


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Yeah it does , looking forward to it almost yellow color to the oil, instructions recommended 150-300mg every 1-2 weeks.. ok will do :thumb:


Yeah 150 - 300mg for mere mortals....

I'm sure a few hundred more wont kill us :devil2:


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

I would buy this just for the packaging!


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks professionally done, keep us updated on how you get on with them.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

White Lines said:


> Looks professionally done, keep us updated on how you get on with them.


Will do.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn I was expecting Ice Creams but the stuff looks very nice I want some of this haha.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Dead lee you gonna get them tested on your kit?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Nara said:


> Dead lee you gonna get them tested on your kit?


I could but wouldnt know what color its suppose to be as its a mixture of 6 esters this one, different to any other blend on the chart, i may put a few drops in the test vials and see what happens if i get a chance, only real day off i have is a sunday im not starting till monday AM before work and wont have time.

You only need 1 drop per vial and inject the rest,

I could start tomorrow but im out for a few tonight so will see how i feel tomorrow i think.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

looks very tasty


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

It's superb gear mate. I've been on about 3/4 weeks now on test-plex 300 (6 ester Sust blend) and nandro-plex 300 (200mg Deca, 100 NPP)

I didn't really know what to expect as Ive run the old magnum that was in vial and this is in a different league. Now I've found this I couldn't give a sh1t about alpha. Just top up with a few baltic bits and jobs a good un!!


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

Boom! Sexy little bed throw


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Done 1ml test plex , 2 ml primo and 1ml tren a yesterday in one shot, no PIP so it seems pretty smooth, can feel i have done it but the primo can do that but no lumps etc.

Labmax tested yesterday for anyone interested.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/290055-labmax-results-3.html?highlight=


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Been offered some of this so will be interested to see how you get on


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

just ordered 20ml of the test plex myself . just couldnt help it lol


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Curious to try their tren when people get hands on it.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

GMO said:


> just ordered 20ml of the test plex myself . just couldnt help it lol


I have 20ml ordered aswell lol seems realy nice gear looking forward to using this.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> I have 20ml ordered aswell lol seems realy nice gear looking forward to using this.


great minds  im thinking 1 testplex and 150mg mast prop mon wed fri..should be a nice run


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

GMO said:


> great minds  im thinking 1 testplex and 150mg mast prop mon wed fri..should be a nice run


Im thinking 1ml testplex 1ml deca 300 mon wed fri lol oh and if I dare 30 - 40mg blue hearts for a 4 week blast then 4 off then back on same again Paul Borreson style just not as big doses as he advises lol.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Nara said:


> Curious to try their tren when people get hands on it.


Me too mate - Nicely dosed too at 200mg/ml (Tren E that is)


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Must admit they look kinda nice


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok first thoughts these are good , also using primo, paras and winstrol depot, already pumps are right up in gym, been feeling a bit flushed around tea time quite hot in the face, so instead of 3 per week im going with 2 now and 1 sustanon , theres a lot of short esters in these so 100mg of decanoate is welcome for now.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

shot 1ml last night, this stuff just slides in though a slin pin, did 1ml quad shot and cant tell ive had a one. not flicker!


----------



## Sustanon Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

This available online then lads? Before I go spending 20 mins searching for nothing lol


----------



## 713718 (Dec 1, 2013)

wondering how their tren ace is


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Any idea what oil these guys use?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

gcortese said:


> Any idea what oil these guys use?


it just says .. oil base is q.s ??


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

GMO said:


> it just says .. oil base is q.s ??


Grape seed ?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Grape seed ?


Its qs not gs mate.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

quince seed oil?? its smooth and thin i know that much lol


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

GMO said:


> Its qs not gs mate.


LMAO didn't have my glasses on forgive my blindness hehehe.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

GMO said:


> quince seed oil?? its smooth and thin i know that much lol


Know nothing of it but maybe right.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> LMAO didn't have my glasses on forgive my blindness hehehe.


i was thinking youd thought id mate a typo tbh mate .. as i do that often lol


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

GMO said:


> i was thinking youd thought id mate a typo tbh mate .. as i do that often lol


Lol nah I have 20 amps of the test mix just cant see fek all without my googs on hahaha and I rarely wear them I hate them lol.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Lol nah I have 20 amps of the test mix just cant see fek all without my googs on hahaha and I rarely wear them I hate them lol.


i used to wear them as a kid to late teens.. i remember i was abroad on hols and i sat on the ****ers down by the pool,.. crunch! spent all that 2 weeks dizzy as a bat.. was short sighted in one eye and long in the other .. not good.. eyes are fine now thankfully as i hated them myself, i was always deforming them or having to glue them back together, i got some of those memorex ones and even ****ed them up after a few months lol.. ****ers me cost a bomb to.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

My eye sight been getting worse since I turned 40 I will be 45 in October I only need them for reading but I recon I will need them for everything soon as im getting worse lol.


----------



## Dyzz (Nov 1, 2014)

A few friends have used this stuff and rate it highly.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Anyone used these.. Nice amps and packaging, not had a chance to check code yet.
> 
> Starting monday with alpha out of the picture at the moment i like the looks of them and something to do with unigen iv been told.


I emailed alpha pharma and their export executive john Williams said "Thanks for your email, we can confirm we are not closing down despite any rumors you have heard. Sincerely blah blah....loads of online aites are listed as out of stock...I sid ask about customs troubles but all rumors are just that....wonder wats going on? Had to order baltic test and pick thru the overpriced alpha scraps


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

testosquirrel said:


> I emailed alpha pharma and their export executive john Williams said "Thanks for your email, we can confirm we are not closing down despite any rumors you have heard. Sincerely blah blah....loads of online aites are listed as out of stock...I sid ask about customs troubles but all rumors are just that....wonder wats going on? Had to order baltic test and pick thru the overpriced alpha scraps


I am not that bothered to be honest mate theres plenty of other high quality amps available, he's not going to tell you the ins and outs of the business, it also depends what you class as overpriced.

I say there is customs issues but thats for another thread not this one.. as every man and his dog has an opinion on it and thats all it is.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Everyone I know that are using these rate them highly. Haven't used myself....Yet


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> I am not that bothered to be honest mate theres plenty of other high quality amps available, he's not going to tell you the ins and outs of the business, it also depends what you class as overpriced
> 
> I say there is customs issues but thats for another thread not this one.. as every man and his dog has an opinion on it and thats all it is.


Yeah I know what u mean...gutted the main brand in trusted has dried up...as for over priced..I got a good job ans dont mind paying over the odds foe brands I would consider safer bets...the deca was sixty quid plus for 10 ml but I dont care because I got wat I was looking for...settled on baltic after being disappointed with sphinx and will use the left over ap deca eq and use baltic test e...but willing to give magnum a go. ...I consider a lab like noble overpriced badly on most sites ..some near fifty quid for 10 ml...but if its a lab u trust and take say 500 mg test a week then 50 quid is nothing fir 5 weeks worth


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

testosquirrel said:


> Yeah I know what u mean...gutted the main brand in trusted has dried up...as for over priced..I got a good job ans dont mind paying over the odds foe brands I would consider safer bets...the deca was ** plus for 10 ml but I dont care because I got wat I was looking for...settled on baltic after being disappointed with sphinx and will use the left over ap deca eq and use baltic test e...but willing to give magnum a go. ...I consider a lab like noble overpriced badly on most sites ..some near ** for 10 ml...but if its a lab u trust and take say 500 mg test a week then 50 quid is nothing fir 5 weeks worth


Your being done buddy and edit your post prices out.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Your being done buddy and edit your post prices out.


Only paying over the odds for ap

Stuff as there isnt much about amd id rather pay more for it than let someone else get it and end up with some crap lab like delta, bioniche , :Cambridge research, signature or hit and miss labs...arent that many id trust


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just ordered 40ml of this for my next run  how u lads getting on with it any updates on dosing gains sides etc?

Cheers Daz B


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

dazbcos1969 said:


> Just ordered 40ml of this for my next run  how u lads getting on with it any updates on dosing gains sides etc?
> 
> Cheers Daz B


I got through one box of test plex at the start of cycle, bit of a kick start with the short esters then switched to omandren sus, its strong stuff.

I'm considering having a deca run for a change, deca plex or just sticking with straight npp.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

well after going through 30ml testplex i can attest it is very good test indeed, very fast acting blend indeed, shame magnum dont a sust type with longer esters as id use it for trt. i prefer pharm but have was really impressed with the testplex!

@dazbcos1969 900mg ew had me soaking the sheets tren style with sweat, contemplating having an affair (well several tbh) as libido was just daft, lovely thin pip free oil to, amps are a bit though but other than that i cant fault it.


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

Cheers for the info  I've been using Bd andropen with jelfa omnadren 1ml of each with 0.75 of mast 350, changing from Bd to test plex which has just arrived, I'm looking froward to giving it a run and this thread was the reason for that 

many thanks

Daz B


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

do 1 ml testplex and 0.75ml of mast 350 mon wed fri. ive just ran something similar but used mast prop and loved it mate.


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

Would make sense with the short esters but at 45 years young I find 1 jab a week 500mg test and around 250mg of mast is enough for my goals these days  if I had a empty 10ml bottle I could have had less more often but hey hoo not to be 

cheers


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

dazbcos1969 said:


> Would make sense with the short esters but at 45 years young I find 1 jab a week 500mg test and around 250mg of mast is enough for my goals these days  if I had a empty 10ml bottle I could have had less more often but hey hoo not to be
> 
> cheers


i see your point mate, to be fair though mast is a very mild compound, you could double the dose and not get any extra sides. , 500 test 500 mast with low dose ai is a lovely mild cycle mate.


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

After what u said earlier I've been thinking of spliting the jabs into mon & thur 1m of testplex with 1ml of mast 

cheers for reminding me how to best use the fast acting esters 

Daz B


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

anyone know where I can get the right type of file to score these amps? Used my first amp yesterday and lucky I didn't slice my hands.

Very thin oil, but it did seem to stick the plunger a few times.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

TRT lifter said:


> anyone know where I can get the right type of file to score these amps? Used my first amp yesterday and lucky I didn't slice my hands.
> 
> Very thin oil, but it did seem to stick the plunger a few times.
> 
> View attachment 113877


Happened to me first amp , I used a half round file , just pull it back over the scored line on the amp once then pop off.


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

> Happened to me first amp , I used a half round file , just pull it back over the scored line on the amp once then pop off.


Just a standard small file mate? Wasn't sure if it had to be a specialized one for glass or something?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

TRT lifter said:


> Just a standard small file mate? Wasn't sure if it had to be a specialized one for glass or something?


Yes just a standard half round medium file I used clean and unused .


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

TRT lifter said:


> anyone know where I can get the right type of file to score these amps? Used my first amp yesterday and lucky I didn't slice my hands.
> 
> Very thin oil, but it did seem to stick the plunger a few times.
> 
> View attachment 113877


I don't bother with that. Wrap an alcohol wipe and cloth around the top and squeeze the neck and the shards will fall into the cloth and not your fingers


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

> well after going through 30ml testplex i can attest it is very good test indeed, very fast acting blend indeed, shame magnum dont a sust type with longer esters as id use it for trt. i prefer pharm but have was really impressed with the testplex!
> 
> @dazbcos1969 900mg ew had me soaking the sheets tren style with sweat, contemplating having an affair (well several tbh) as libido was just daft, lovely thin pip free oil to, amps are a bit though but other than that i cant fault it.


as GMO , using testplex and think it decent product, also adding a bit of test prop and mast with tren (love mast) , get no sides using mast


----------



## Dyzz (Nov 1, 2014)

Get an amp opener off eBay for a few £, saves a lot of hassle trying to open the amps.


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

Gents

Gave the Test-plex a run at 2ml a week split into x2 jabs along with Mast 320, had a little pip but nothing worth complaining about, sex drive was up the day after first jab, not mental but I did notice an increase, after second Jab I did start to leak water during the night, I only ever get this from Tren so that's a bit confusing but hey hoo, as for the gains I have filled out a bit but nothing mental as i'm going for lean gains so not overloading on the cals, had my last jab 2 weeks ago so i'll be starting PCT in 1 more week, I only get 5 week runs dew to working offshore but all in all a good product IMO 

Cheers Daz B


----------



## Nelly78 (Mar 13, 2013)

Just thought I would pipe in. Managed to get hold of 4 boxes testplex and 4 test E. Started the Testplex this week 1ml Monday and Thursday along with some Mast E 400mg p/w. Second jab this morning. Had a little pip (delt jabs) from Mondays jab but nothing too bad. Was going to go with 3 ml a week of the Testplex but after reading about how strong it is decided to start with 2ml and assess in 3-4 weeks, maybe move to 3.......was thinking about adding tren in at some point if my source gets some magnum tren that is....(scared of it tho!!!)


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

any updates on this lab


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

GAiinz said:


> any updates on this lab


I've just got some test plex, all seems in check


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

my source is quitting the magnum range and states that the alliance range is far superior , but dont know about that myself, would have thought the testplex 300 is hard to beat, get no pip whatsoever just like the baltic tren and test prop i got


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

barksie said:


> my source is quitting the magnum range and states that the alliance range is far superior , but dont know about that myself, would have thought the testplex 300 is hard to beat, get no pip whatsoever just like the baltic tren and test prop i got


agreed , that testplex is superb gear. nice thin oil to


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Its can be a bit more expensive than most other posh UGL's, it puts people off , sources more reluctant to stock it preferring to take cheaper stuff that will turn over faster.. its quality gear though my mate has pushed to 22 stone on the test plex, tren & oxy looking massive.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Its can be a bit more expensive than most other posh UGL's, it puts people off , sources more reluctant to stock it preferring to take cheaper stuff that will turn over faster.. its quality gear though my mate has pushed to 22 stone on the test plex, tren & oxy looking massive.


from what weight, but no denying it fookin good product


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Its can be a bit more expensive than most other posh UGL's, it puts people off , sources more reluctant to stock it preferring to take cheaper stuff that will turn over faster.. its quality gear though my mate has pushed to 22 stone on the test plex, tren & oxy looking massive.


i switched from ap nandrobolin to magnum Deca plex and didn't notice the difference but both are a lot better than infiniti bi durability. ..been working 7 days a week training inconsistent and not eating that great and strength has increased consistently and gained 17lbs will be trying test plex or their enan next


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> from what weight, but no denying it fookin good product


Think he was pushing 20, he's not ripped of course but a big lad!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> i switched from ap nandrobolin to magnum Deca plex and didn't notice the difference but both are a lot better than infiniti bi durability. ..been working 7 days a week training inconsistent and not eating that great and strength has increased consistently and gained 17lbs will be trying test plex or their enan next





> i switched from ap nandrobolin to magnum Deca plex and didn't notice the difference but both are a lot better than infiniti bi durability. ..been working 7 days a week training inconsistent and not eating that great and strength has increased consistently and gained 17lbs will be trying test plex or their enan next


A small break can do good, just had around 10 days off and feeling refreshed, although my training doesnt revolve around strength gains i cant tell the way i train, after a warm up i just triple drop all my exercises to burn my muscle to exhaustion.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> A small break can do good, just had around 10 days off and feeling refreshed, although my training doesnt revolve around strength gains i cant tell the way i train, after a warm up i just triple drop all my exercises to burn my muscle to exhaustion.


used t enjoy drop sets and use them every workout before my injured shoulder and time off..I thought it was 4 years off but my cousin said it's actually been since late 2008...tried coming bk in 2011ish but hurt shoulder again. .started bk this March I think and focusing on strength for now with isolation exercises thrown in and do far so good..some shoulder discomfort but normally when trying to go heavy on things like triceps pushdowns....diets getting better getting used to eating more and will adjust as I go...I'm a few stone up in total from the start but not ready for pics yet lol...can't wait to go bk ti a gym instead of training from home but times hard to come by atm


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm on the test e, really good stuff


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> used t enjoy drop sets and use them every workout before my injured shoulder and time off..I thought it was 4 years off but my cousin said it's actually been since late 2008...tried coming bk in 2011ish but hurt shoulder again. .started bk this March I think and focusing on strength for now with isolation exercises thrown in and do far so good..some shoulder discomfort but normally when trying to go heavy on things like triceps pushdowns....diets getting better getting used to eating more and will adjust as I go...I'm a few stone up in total from the start but not ready for pics yet lol...can't wait to go bk ti a gym instead of training from home but times hard to come by atm


Im following a paul borreson triple drop style training pattern, i havent had any success lifting heavier for sometime so decided to change it up about 2 months back, goodluck with it.. cant beat the gym though.. got to be done mate get your self down there


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I wonder what baltic John would have to say about magnum.....


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

sneeky_dave said:


> I wonder what baltic John would have to say about magnum.....


He would have dropped a picture of about 20 Baltic boxes with a :thumb

I like Baltic though.. He just spoiled a good thing.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> He would have dropped a picture of about 20 Baltic boxes with a :thumb
> 
> I like Baltic though.. He just spoiled a good thing.


I'm also a baltic fan. I just have other drums to bang


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Im following a paul borreson triple drop style training pattern, i havent had any success lifting heavier for sometime so decided to change it up about 2 months back, goodluck with it.. cant beat the gym though.. got to be done mate get your self down there


Thanks ill check that system out might not be good for my shoulder training heavy all the time..was up a tree a newbie walked under as a cut a huge branch on a speedline..reaction was to grab the couple hundred kilos and damaged rotar cuff broke collar bone tore various forearm extensors and flexors bicep front and middle delts rope wrappwd around my hand and I tried slowing it down..was out of work 5 months...will b going to the gym asap just busy as hell ..git 200 kg plates tho


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> Thanks ill check that system out might not be good for my shoulder training heavy all the time..was up a tree a newbie walked under as a cut a huge branch on a speedline..reaction was to grab the couple hundred kilos and damaged rotar cuff broke collar bone tore various forearm extensors and flexors bicep front and middle delts rope wrappwd around my hand and I tried slowing it down..was out of work 5 months...will b going to the gym asap just busy as hell ..git 200 kg plates tho


Nasty.. but worth ago this is, its a nice change from lumping as much as you can, first time my back aches for years day after a workout.. theres no getting away with it your training muscle gets worked!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

testosquirrel said:


> Thanks ill check that system out might not be good for my shoulder training heavy all the time..was up a tree a newbie walked under as a cut a huge branch on a speedline..reaction was to grab the couple hundred kilos and damaged rotar cuff broke collar bone tore various forearm extensors and flexors bicep front and middle delts rope wrappwd around my hand and I tried slowing it down..was out of work 5 months...will b going to the gym asap just busy as hell ..git 200 kg plates tho


look into peptides and GH for your shoulder, worked wonders for me before!


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

Been using Magnum Test E for five weeks, best test I've used in my previous 3 cycles which were... Cambridge Research, Sphinx and Medtech

Although with out a amp opener, today i wasted a whole amp of the magnum gear as when I snapped the neck the base cracked in my hand losing all the contents

Next purchase.. Amp opener.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Bob & Weave said:


> Been using Magnum Test E for five weeks, best test I've used in my previous 3 cycles which were... Cambridge Research, Sphinx and Medtech
> 
> Although with out a amp opener, today i wasted a whole amp of the magnum gear as when I snapped the neck the base cracked in my hand losing all the contents
> 
> Next purchase.. Amp opener.


how was Sphinx


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Bob & Weave said:


> Been using Magnum Test E for five weeks, best test I've used in my previous 3 cycles which were... Cambridge Research, Sphinx and Medtech
> 
> Although with out a amp opener, today i wasted a whole amp of the magnum gear as when I snapped the neck the base cracked in my hand losing all the contents
> 
> Next purchase.. Amp opener.


no need mate. Put an alchool wipe over the neck and put a thick cloth on top that and squeeze it off firmly with your thumb on the dot. Any glass that breaks will be caught into that than on your fingers. Done this many times, works well


----------



## Nelly78 (Mar 13, 2013)

Just had a second one spoiled using an amp snapper. Seemed to just break and crush below the area where the clean break should be......can't fault the gear tho at all!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> Just had a second one spoiled using an amp snapper. Seemed to just break and crush below the area where the clean break should be......can't fault the gear tho at all!


File the score under the red dot a bit with a file, worked everytime for me.


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

use a biro pen lid


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Nasty.. but worth ago this is, its a nice change from lumping as much as you can, first time my back aches for years day after a workout.. theres no getting away with it your training muscle gets worked!


makmakes sense I'll lookit up an give it a go cheers


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Drogon said:


> how was Sphinx


s**t imo..was on ap test e 500mg a week ranout ..bouht cidos which where bunk ..crashed. .bought sphinx after reading the reviews here. ..bought test e sust eq deca and mast prop. ...used 600mg deca 600mg eq 500 test e 500 sust and got nothing..slightly better after 6 weeks I gave up ditched sphinx bought more alpha ..took 500mg alpha sust and straight away horny as f**k strength came bk fullness came bk and mood was good..I'll not buy sphinx again..some was new hologram sum was old..one out of 3 mast worked and that was different colour and consistency than the others but was same batch from same place...I persuaded my friend to get sphinx and he crashed lost a huge amount I felt bad and gave him some of my baltic stash


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Fallen angel said:


> Saw this pop up and i like it too , looks the part for sure
> 
> When u gone run it brother ? What else u gone run ?
> 
> ...


Sorry guys, we don't have a good new lab. Unigen were FDA and WHO-GMP registered so were officially 'pharma'. Alpha are a registered company and have certificates from the Indian Health regulator, but since they provide the whole range of AAS they can't be official pharma. William Llewelyn called them pharma, someone on his board wrote they were a UGL, Alpha's lawyers contacted Llewelyn and threatened legal action, sent him all the official docs. They QC batches, UGL's dont. So do Unigen. Find a WEDINOS report or any lab report that doesn't show Unigen or Alpha are the real deal. Llewelyn had his own private tests done on Alpha...compounds as stated, dosage as stated, no contaminants and powders used were of pharma quality (i.e. 98%-99% pure). All this info is available on the web btw, its not hearsay, its Llewelyn's own words.

Magnum...Unigen started out as Genesis, a UGL. American and a Thai owned it. The yank wanted to stay but start underdosing and cutting corners. Thai management through him out and went down the FDA, WHO route. The yank now owns Magnum. I won't name him but he's well known over here. For all the wrong reasons. He sets up sh*thot looking marketing, packaging, etc...uses cheapest Chinese powders and does zero quality control. The only people who touch Magnum out here are tourists who get sold by the packaging.

Stick with Alpha.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Jason Gray said:


> Sorry guys, we don't have a good new lab. Unigen were FDA and WHO-GMP registered so were officially 'pharma'. Alpha are a registered company and have certificates from the Indian Health regulator, but since they provide the whole range of AAS they can't be official pharma. William Llewelyn called them pharma, someone on his board wrote they were a UGL, Alpha's lawyers contacted Llewelyn and threatened legal action, sent him all the official docs. They QC batches, UGL's dont. So do Unigen. Find a WEDINOS report or any lab report that doesn't show Unigen or Alpha are the real deal. Llewelyn had his own private tests done on Alpha...compounds as stated, dosage as stated, no contaminants and powders used were of pharma quality (i.e. 98%-99% pure). All this info is available on the web btw, its not hearsay, its Llewelyn's own words.
> 
> Magnum...Unigen started out as Genesis, a UGL. American and a Thai owned it. The yank wanted to stay but start underdosing and cutting corners. Thai management through him out and went down the FDA, WHO route. The yank now owns Magnum. I won't name him but he's well known over here. For all the wrong reasons. He sets up sh*thot looking marketing, packaging, etc...uses cheapest Chinese powders and does zero quality control. The only people who touch Magnum out here are tourists who get sold by the packaging.
> 
> Stick with Alpha.


I love ap but is getting g hard to get. .and I don't really care about Chinese raw quality if it works then yeah fck it...and that info could be made up by anyone who cares s**t labs become good ..good ones go s**t..come and go...if baltic and ap aren't around and magnums proving itself I be jabbing my ass cheek with it with out heavy metals entering my thoughts


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> I love ap but is getting g hard to get. .and I don't really care about Chinese raw quality if it works then yeah fck it...and that info could be made up by anyone who cares s**t labs become good ..good ones go s**t..come and go...if baltic and ap aren't around and magnums proving itself I be jabbing my ass cheek with it with out heavy metals entering my thoughts


You know William Llewelyn...the anyone who wrote Anabolics...and Millard Baker the anyone who runs and crowd funds anaboliclab.com? If you've been BB'ing fopr more than a month you proabably have, they're not known for making sh*t up lol. Its exactly this type of thinking that allows UGL's to get a strangle hold and peddle absolute s**t to BB's. And fella, you must be one of the few unlucky ones who can't source AP (have you seen the number of samples sent to WEDINOS. But good luck turning your arse cheeks into alloys ha ha.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> Just had a second one spoiled using an amp snapper. Seemed to just break and crush below the area where the clean break should be......can't fault the gear tho at all!


Where you getting this info copy & paste?

Theres hardly any AP around now, the wednos testing was done on alpha last year


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

So much bro-shite in one thread


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Jason Gray said:


> Sorry guys, we don't have a good new lab. Unigen were FDA and WHO-GMP registered so were officially 'pharma'. Alpha are a registered company and have certificates from the Indian Health regulator, but since they provide the whole range of AAS they can't be official pharma. William Llewelyn called them pharma, someone on his board wrote they were a UGL, Alpha's lawyers contacted Llewelyn and threatened legal action, sent him all the official docs. They QC batches, UGL's dont. So do Unigen. Find a WEDINOS report or any lab report that doesn't show Unigen or Alpha are the real deal. Llewelyn had his own private tests done on Alpha...compounds as stated, dosage as stated, no contaminants and powders used were of pharma quality (i.e. 98%-99% pure). All this info is available on the web btw, its not hearsay, its Llewelyn's own words.
> 
> Magnum...Unigen started out as Genesis, a UGL. American and a Thai owned it. The yank wanted to stay but start underdosing and cutting corners. Thai management through him out and went down the FDA, WHO route. The yank now owns Magnum. I won't name him but he's well known over here. For all the wrong reasons. He sets up sh*thot looking marketing, packaging, etc...uses cheapest Chinese powders and does zero quality control. The only people who touch Magnum out here are tourists who get sold by the packaging.
> 
> Stick with Alpha.


the testplex i used was superb mate. probs the best test blend ive ever used tbh! 900mg ew was more than ample! lovely thin oil ,pain free shots very high grade stuff indeed imo


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Drogon said:


> how was Sphinx


not a good as magnum based on what he said.


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

GMO said:


> the testplex i used was superb mate. probs the best test blend ive ever used tbh! 900mg ew was more than ample! lovely thin oil ,pain free shots very high grade stuff indeed imo


Yeah, I knew I was gonna get a load of abuse on this. I did wonder whether to post it but I thought I should just because we have more info on it over here as its all Thai based.

When Magnum first opened I bought a load of Anavar myself. And it was ok. I've lived in Thailand for years. It's common knowledge out here the history of Unigen, who runs Magnum. Some pharmacies actually refuse to stock it. When I found out who it was I stopped using the Var...got 2 boxes left...someone wants to pay PnP, they're welcome to it.

I'm not saying the compounds aren't there (come on every UGL at first doses correctly or over-doses, then in 90% of cases the standards slip due to profitering or ownership change...British Dragon? They were about half a kilometer away from where I have a condo...the original guys that is)...just saying people out here don't use it because of the owner. Look at Unigen's website, look at his...he's ripped their logo, website, the lot.

I never post anything without being confident. I only talk about brands I have personal experience of. If someone doesn't care about contaminants then cool, I'm not judging, but why the need to go keyboard warrior after a few Babycham's? The guys out here do anything to avoid Chinese sourced powder, basically because most people want to avoid injecting lead, tin, mercury etc into their muscles.

There's a member on here who lives in China, can't rem his username but he's said this also.

Re AP, they were the most tested lad on WEDINOS in 2014, anabolicab.com tested 3 of their products this year. AP are g2g. Llewelyn tested them too, no contaminents, pharma quality ingreedients (they are his own words). I actually thought they were easy to source in the UK, sorry to hear they aren't.

Pic, just to show I'm not full of s**t, just AAS.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

sneeky_dave said:


> So much bro-shite in one thread


Now it's full of bro shite!

Looks like johns back...


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Now it's full of bro shite!
> 
> Looks like johns back...


John? I'm not lab pushing. AP are a good lab though, you disagree? Why would I push any lab, I don't deal AAS, I use them. I don't own AP, wish I did.

Flavor...Bro-shite? Dead lee...John's back? Seriously? Come on, we're not bitches, look at GMO's post, he disagree's, reasonable post, cool.

I've obviously hurt feelings by shitting on the parade, So fair play, probably wrong time, wrong place.



Dead lee said:


> Now it's full of bro shite!
> 
> Looks like johns back...


John? I'm not lab pushing. AP are a good lab though, you disagree? Why would I push any lab, I don't deal AAS, I use them. I don't own AP, wish I did.

Flavor...Bro-shite? Dead lee...John's back? Seriously? Come on, we're not bitches, look at GMO's post, he disagree's, reasonable post, cool.

I've obviously hurt feelings by shitting on the parade, So fair play, probably wrong time, wrong place.


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Now it's full of bro shite!
> 
> Looks like johns back...


John? I'm not lab pushing. AP are a good lab though, you disagree? Why would I push any lab, I don't deal AAS, I use them. I don't own AP, wish I did.

Flavor...Bro-shite? Dead lee...John's back? Seriously? Come on, we're not bitches, look at GMO's post, he disagree's, reasonable post, cool.

I've obviously hurt feelings by shitting on the parade, So fair play, probably wrong time, wrong place.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Jason Gray said:


> John? I'm not lab pushing. AP are a good lab though, you disagree? Why would I push any lab, I don't deal AAS, I use them. I don't own AP, wish I did.
> 
> Flavor...Bro-shite? Dead lee...John's back? Seriously? Come on, we're not bitches, look at GMO's post, he disagree's, reasonable post, cool.
> 
> ...


All you have done is written a paragraph of speculation and guessing what gonna happen next, we both agree that alpha is good gear, I never said any different , if you have any proof to back up what your saying please lay it down.

john was someone who would pop in a thread and post a pictures up of multiple boxes of gear mainly Baltic.


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> All you have done is written a paragraph of speculation and guessing what gonna happen next, we both agree that alpha is good gear, I never said any different , if you have any proof to back up what your saying please lay it down.
> 
> john was someone who would pop in a thread and post a pictures up of multiple boxes of gear mainly Baltic.


Yeah I know the John thing, ha ha. What info you want...chinese powders, UGL info, samples of the labs, web addresses...I'm not a john, I rate a few labs, just an opinion not a push. As said Im giving away the Magnum but I brough them at first. Only reason I posted the gear was to show I only talk about what I use.

Sorry if I offended feelings.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> Yeah I know the John thing, ha ha. What info you want...chinese powders, UGL info, samples of the labs, web addresses...I'm not a john, I rate a few labs, just an opinion not a push. As said Im giving away the Magnum but I brough them at first. Only reason I posted the gear was to show I only talk about what I use.
> 
> Sorry if I offended feelings.


Not offended, speculation isn't a good thing, magnum is producing good results it seems, i prefer to let the gear talk before getting caught up in any behind the scenes maybe's.


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Not offended, speculation isn't a good thing, magnum is producing good results it seems, i prefer to let the gear talk before getting caught up in any behind the scenes maybe's.


If you read what I said though fella, none of it is speculation, imo speculation should be taken as bullsh*t. Chinese products are known for containing contaminents (look on wiki, they have the scandals since 2004, every year there are some). Thats legal products. Raw powders are black market so they'll probably have more contaminents. Its a fact UGL's use raw powders from China. there quality control is so bad in 2007 they sentenced their own food and drug head to death. I used to use UGL gear myself but made decision not to when I went TRT. I'm not knocking anyone who uses UGL's, I was just trying to shed some light on Magnum as I'm in Thailand, AP, etc. It doesn't impact me what lab anyone buys from...So I'm not the Thai version of Baltic J...for anyone who cares this is where some of the info comes from...

*Are Steroids from Underground Labs Contaminated with Toxic Metals?*

*By Millard Baker*

Most bodybuilders who use anabolic steroids manufactured by underground labs (UGLs) in the United States are primarily concerned with whether or not the product is accurately dosed with the anabolic steroid listed on the label. Some more health conscious steroid users are also concerned about potential health risks arising from the contamination of UGL steroid products with bateria and/or heavy metals. Fortunately, bacterial contamination is not a common problem since most UGLs effectively sterilize the product by adding ingredients such as benzyl alcohol, etc. However, few people have actually considered the potential toxicity of using anabolic steroids contaminated with heavy metals. Given that most of the steroid powder is illicitly imported from China, the possibility of contamination with lead, tin, mercury, arsenic, etc. is a real possibility.

William Llewellyn, author of the authoritative Anabolics 2007 and editor of Body of Science, recently completed a project designed to help consumers of UGL anabolic steroids to better assess the degree of toxic heavy metal contamination in underground steroids ("Going Underground?" September 23).

A total of 14 underground steroid samples were selected for laboratory testing, which included products from Amplio Labs, British Dragon, Diamond Pharma, Generic Anabolics, Generic Pharma, Lizard Laboratories, Medical Inc., Microbiological Labs, Nordic Supplements, Shark Laboratories, SWE Supplements, and Troy Labs. Included in this list were drugs that were made from small underground manufacturers, mid-level operations, and even producers large enough to have their items assembled under contract by drug manufacturing facilities. All 14 samples were analyzed at a registered and licensed facility in the U.S.

The results of the heavy metals tests revealed that 21% of anabolic steroid products from underground labs were contaminated with toxic heavy metals.

William Llewellyn also examined whether the "actual dosage" of anabolic steroids in the UGL products approximately "label claims" of stated ingredient. He tested 1 methandrostenolone product, 2 testosterone enanthate products, 1 testosterone propionate product, 2 boldenone undecylenate products, 3 testosterone cypionateproducts, 1 trenbolone hexahydro product, 1 trenbolone enanthate product, 1 nandrolone decanoate product and 2 methenolone enanthate products.

The quality control of the UGL steroids was terrible. Results revealed that 64% of the UGL steroids did not meet label claims either underdosed or overdosed by greater than 20%. Most were slightly underdosed, one contained no active ingredients, and a few were significantly overdose (by as much as 459%)! Additional information is available on the Body of Science website.

*Alpha-Pharma India - Under or Above Ground?
By William Llewellyn*

The global steroid market is a thriving business, with many different nations taking a part in the supply chain. Over the years, increasing revenues have enticed many new companies to the trade. Today, products that come from all corners of the globe fuel the black market in most nations. Given the high influx of underground and counterfeit steroids on top of this, a great deal of effort is paid to determining what companies are legitimate and what are underground. In some instances, especially when a company operates in a foreign market poorly understood on the outside, it can be difficult to determine if a company indeed is registered, licensed, and more importantly, licensed to manufacture drug products.

Alpha-Pharma is one such company that has garnered a great deal of speculation. The company is located in Mumbai India, and produces a full line of anabolic/androgenic steroids. A list is provided below. At first glance, the company does produce a combination of steroids that is not commonly found in a single legitimate pharmaceutical company. Instead, such selection is most often found on the price list of an underground steroid manufacturing operation. Being located in India, it can be tricky accessing the paperwork one would need to verify their legitimacy. To the outside observer, this could all add up to one thing, Alpha-Pharma being a 100% underground operation.

Discussion about their potential underground nature is common when the name Alpha-Pharma comes up on the Internet. Many will proclaim with certainty that the company is not legitimate. In fact, our own Body of Science forums hosted a particularly strong thread about Alpha-Pharma this past year. One of our moderators was so convinced he had determined the truth about Alpha-Pharma, he took it on himself to declare the company "Busted" as underground operation on behalf of BOS. This led to Alpha-Pharma hiring a law firm and threatening legal action against Body of Science for defamation for our involvement in the discussion. I was unaware of the discussion at the time, and had actually listed Alpha-Pharma as a legitimate company in my ANABOLICS book series. So who was actually right about this company?

It has been my experience that underground companies do not hire law firms and bring themselves to the attention of the legal system in any country, especially the United States. After all, underground steroid manufacturing by definition is a criminal business. Alpha-Pharma went further by providing us copies of drug registration forms in India, stamped by the Commissioner of the Foods & Drugs Control Administration of Gujarat State. By what we were provided, the company and products indeed appear to be registered, at least for sale as exports.

Alpha-Pharma also furnished us copies of laboratory analysis reports showing their products to contain the proper amounts of steroid and no bacterial contamination. While we appreciate the documentation, here at Body of Science, we do not like to accept lab reports directly from manufacturers. It would be too easy for a company to manipulate the results. So we commissioned our own set of tests on two Alpha-Pharma products, Testobolin (testosterone enanthate) and Testorapid (testosterone propionate). The testing was extensive, and demonstrated not only that the products contained the proper steroids in sufficient dosages, but also that they were free of bacterial contamination, and of high pharmaceutical purity. The results can be found on our forums, where this full article is posted.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> If you read what I said though fella, none of it is speculation, imo speculation should be taken as bullsh*t. Chinese products are known for containing contaminents (look on wiki, they have the scandals since 2004, every year there are some). Thats legal products. Raw powders are black market so they'll probably have more contaminents. Its a fact UGL's use raw powders from China. there quality control is so bad in 2007 they sentenced their own food and drug head to death. I used to use UGL gear myself but made decision not to when I went TRT. I'm not knocking anyone who uses UGL's, I was just trying to shed some light on Magnum as I'm in Thailand, AP, etc. It doesn't impact me what lab anyone buys from...So I'm not the Thai version of Baltic J...for anyone who cares this is where some of the info comes from...
> 
> *Are Steroids from Underground Labs Contaminated with Toxic Metals?*
> 
> ...


Im aware of all this.. No ones saying there pharma, how do you know what raws they use?

Baltic are a great UGL lab, i wouldnt stop using them due to this post above, your lucky to have alpha to hand still but we don't.

Im more talking about the UGL under dosing statements you made more than anything else, i dont see how do you know other than guessing.


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Im aware of all this.. No ones saying there pharma, how do you know what raws they use?
> 
> Baltic are a great UGL lab, i wouldnt stop using them due to this post above, your lucky to have alpha to hand still but we don't.
> 
> Im more talking about the UGL under dosing statements you made more than anything else, i dont see how do you know other than guessing.


I agree re Baltic. Whenever tests have been done some UGL's always come up off the mark (its all on Lewelyns website. When WEDINOS were accepting AAS, you see how many times Var was labelled but the actual compound was stanzolol, even Dbol and worse methyltestosterone.

As said, I wouldn't post a guess cos you'll get called out on it, won't be able to back it up n lose any credibillity. especially on a thread with a load of guys who've been here a long time. I've been training 20+ years but only signed up here recently since now I don't return to the UK.

This is why I emailed SIMEC over anaboliclab.com to check they were legit. They are. I sent a sample test result in from their site and SIMEC confirmed it and explained it for me.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Jason Gray said:


> If you read what I said though fella, none of it is speculation, imo speculation should be taken as bullsh*t. Chinese products are known for containing contaminents (look on wiki, they have the scandals since 2004, every year there are some). Thats legal products. Raw powders are black market so they'll probably have more contaminents. Its a fact UGL's use raw powders from China. there quality control is so bad in 2007 they sentenced their own food and drug head to death. I used to use UGL gear myself but made decision not to when I went TRT. I'm not knocking anyone who uses UGL's, I was just trying to shed some light on Magnum as I'm in Thailand, AP, etc. It doesn't impact me what lab anyone buys from...So I'm not the Thai version of Baltic J...for anyone who cares this is where some of the info comes from...
> 
> *Are Steroids from Underground Labs Contaminated with Toxic Metals?*
> 
> ...


Great Post, Everyone one of us taking AAS should be aware of the issues with UGL and the contamination with Heavy metals is a serious problem. I am personally only going to use Pharma from now on. For me there are too many risks involved with UGL and with the amount of new UGL popping up I think things are getting sloppy.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> agree re Baltic. Whenever tests have been done some UGL's always come up off the mark (its all on Lewelyns website. When WEDINOS were accepting AAS, you see how many times Var was labelled but the actual compound was stanzolol, even Dbol and worse methyltestosterone.
> 
> As said, I wouldn't post a guess cos you'll get called out on it, won't be able to back it up n lose any credibillity. especially on a thread with a load of guys who've been here a long time. I've been training 20+ years but only signed up here recently since now I don't return to the UK.
> 
> This is why I emailed SIMEC over anaboliclab.com to check they were legit. They are. I sent a sample test result in from their site and SIMEC confirmed it and explained it for me.


So are you saying that some UGL are good, and how do you know this one isnt if no tests have been done as far as im aware and only good feedback to date.

And the guy from anaboliclab.com was know for making s**t up but then say there legit in this post, how do you know that guy?


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

What I don't get is UGL trying to look like pharma? I mean is this done to actually fool people into thinking its pharma?


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> So are you saying that some UGL are good, and how do you know this one isnt if no tests have been done as far as im aware and only good feedback to date.
> 
> And the guy from anaboliclab.com was know for making s**t up but then say there legit in this post, how do you know that guy?


Jesus fella, you got obsessive compulsive, can't let this one go, f*ck knows why your so concerned given you don't give a s**t about injecting metal into your arse. Anyway, why the hell do you think Millard Baker (please tell me you know who that is) talks s**t, he's the one who writes about heavy metal contamination in UGL products. He runs anaboliclab.com but I thought anaboliclab.com looked a bit of a scam website (just a platform to promote brands), as I said, I emailed a guy at SIMEC. I thought it important because people from this forum have donated as its crowd funded. Just to avoid further questions I've cut and paste the relevant part of our conversation. Now I've had a gutful of telling you about facts that are in the public domain, I'm going to suggest you ask Google any further Q's. My conversation with SIMEC:

Am 15.09.2015 um 14:11 schrieb asonm [email protected]>:




Andreas,

Many thanks for such a prompt reply and your offer of confirmation. Please find attached the report posted on anaboliclab.com, sampling Anavar 50 from Cambridge Research on 10.07.2015. My questions specifically are:

Is the report original and unaltered?
What does it mean that the sample was Not Validated (N)?
Also, it appears while the identification complies there is a dash as to the compliance of the content, what does this actually mean?

If you cannot talk about this specific result, perhaps you just confirm its validity and then answer the Not Validated and Content compliance being a "-" in a general terms as to what this would mean for any sample?

Many thanks, I genuinely am thankful for your willingness to help as people are donating towards this project (it's crowd-funded) and it would be great for them to know that this is money well spent.

Best Regards, Jason



*From: *Andreas Sigrist;
*To: *<[email protected]>; 
*Subject: *Re: Feedback Website Simec AG 
*Sent: *Mon, Sep 14, 2015 4:24:20 PM

Dear Jason,

I can confirm that the attached report C34034 is an original, unmodified report of Simec. Nothing was changed.

"Not validated" refers on the method of analyses: In pharmaceutical analyses, you can perform a process called „validation" on a method. This process consists of quite a big number of single tests with the target to show that the examined method delivers correct results. When validating a method, the method is checked/controlled if it really delivers the right results. Ideally, you should validate a method for each different kind of sample, because also the sample could have an influence on the result. Unfortunately, such a validation does cost several thousands of Euro. It is important that a validation does not alter or improve the method, it just shows to a very complete extend if the method delivers the correct results.

Because of the high costs, it makes only sense to validate a method if you have lots of samples of the same kind.

The mentioned analyses was not validated - this is quite normal for single samples.

But in order to assure the correctness of the results, we perform other tests/measures:

- 6x injection of standard solution as SST (system suitability test)

- at least double determination (with 2 injections each, meaning a total of at least 4 single results) for each sample; often we even perform triple determination (= 6 single results).

- analyses of blind samples

- full written/printed documentation of each analyses step, archived for at least 10 years

- double check of all data by a second responsible person

all of these tests are included in the analyses costs.

This way, we can be sure that the results are of good quality, even without the even more detailed check with the validation.

Naturally, if requested, we can perform a full validation, but the costs are very high.

The dash at „complies" is correct, because with the mentioned label claim, we cannot tell how good or bad a result is:

In pharmaceutical analyses, you normally have a range for the specification, e.g. 95.0 to 105.0 mg of Substance X per 1 gramm.

If we have a result of 93.4 mg/g, it is clearly out of spec, it does not comply. a result of 101.2 mg/g would be within the specs, it would comply.

Now for the product Anavar 50, we have only one number (50 mg/tablet) as specification. With only one number, we cannot say if we are within the specs:

Naturally, 49.8 mg/tablet sounds very good, but it is not our task to set the line / the specs by ourselves. If there is only one value for specification, we just report the result and make no comment on comply/not comply - this is the reason for the dash. I hope I explained it well.

If there are any further questions, just tell me.

Best regards

Andreas


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> Jesus fella, you got obsessive compulsive, can't let this one go, f*ck knows why your so concerned given you don't give a s**t about injecting metal into your arse. Anyway, why the hell do you think Millard Baker (please tell me you know who that is) talks s**t, he's the one who writes about heavy metal contamination in UGL products. He runs anaboliclab.com but I thought anaboliclab.com looked a bit of a scam website (just a platform to promote brands), as I said, I emailed a guy at SIMEC. I thought it important because people from this forum have donated as its crowd funded. Just to avoid further questions I've cut and paste the relevant part of our conversation. Now I've had a gutful of telling you about facts that are in the public domain, I'm going to suggest you ask Google any further Q's. My conversation with SIMEC:
> 
> Am 15.09.2015 um 14:11 schrieb asonm [email protected]>:
> 
> ...


Why you losing your rag... you came in to the thread stating this and that and im asking you to back it up... it's no secret i use as much pharma as i can, or as close as i can get, i used a box of test plex when it came out to start my cycle and it was good, i also labmax tested it which i do with all the gear i use and it came out a blend test of esters.

Where not going anywhere really with this so we'll leave it there, im under no illusion about UGL and the quality but dont see any real back up that this one isn't a good lab.


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

> What I don't get is UGL trying to look like pharma? I mean is this done to actually fool people into thinking its pharma?


Well of course.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Jason Gray said:


> You know William Llewelyn...the anyone who wrote Anabolics...and Millard Baker the anyone who runs and crowd funds anaboliclab.com? If you've been BB'ing fopr more than a month you proabably have, they're not known for making sh*t up lol. Its exactly this type of thinking that allows UGL's to get a strangle hold and peddle absolute s**t to BB's. And fella, you must be one of the few unlucky ones who can't source AP (have you seen the number of samples sent to WEDINOS. But good luck turning your arse cheeks into alloys ha ha.


can source ap just not full range and only fromUK supliers not into ordordering from outside UK and if I go come across it the same time and place as u I would trying to buy everything they got at full listed price for singles if they let me....try using nothing but ap and on anabolic lab who has gad great test results? Been buying llewellyn anabolics since 07 thnks


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Well just purchased 2 boxes magnum test e 1st cycle looking forward to it after reading all these positive comments oh and thank you for the help you know who you are


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I think this thread can be summarised with the following.

Ap are good, magnum are good, all ugl will have quality issues no matter what.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

ZUKOSAURUS said:


> Well of course.


Does that in itself make you trust them then? As personally why try to disguise being UGL? Just be UGL or are they trying to be Posh UGL LOL Its a joke, if you want pharma buy pharma, just cos it comes in an amp don't make it any better than the next UGL especially if the raws are all sourced from China.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

bigD29 said:


> Does that in itself make you trust them then? As personally why try to disguise being UGL? Just be UGL or are they trying to be Posh UGL LOL Its a joke, if you want pharma buy pharma, just cos it comes in an amp don't make it any better than the next UGL especially if the raws are all sourced from China.


I only buy posh ugl on the basis that such extravagant packaging is harder and more costly to fake.

Pharma is frequently faked. I'd feel happier with real, posh ugl unless 100% certain my pharma is totally legit


----------



## CKANE (Jul 23, 2014)

Has anyone tried magnum test r 200? Looks awesome


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

The quote function is useless.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Quite hard to get the test r 200 , iv never seen it.


----------



## CKANE (Jul 23, 2014)

I've got a source that can get it. When I checked the magnum site it says it's r150 not r200 which seems odd unless they have changed it. Guessing it would need to be done EOD same as prop?


----------



## den84 (Sep 3, 2015)

The ampoules they shatter all the time?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> I've got a source that can get it. When I checked the magnum site it says it's r150 not r200 which seems odd unless they have changed it. Guessing it would need to be done EOD same as prop?


Test r 200 when i look at the site.


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

zyphy said:


> I'm on the test e, really good stuff


good to hear I have 2 boxes on the way


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> The ampoules they shatter all the time?


Page 3.


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Why you losing your rag... you came in to the thread stating this and that and im asking you to back it up... it's no secret i use as much pharma as i can, or as close as i can get, i used a box of test plex when it came out to start my cycle and it was good, i also labmax tested it which i do with all the gear i use and it came out a blend test of esters.
> 
> Where not going anywhere really with this so we'll leave it there, im under no illusion about UGL and the quality but dont see any real back up that this one isn't a good lab.


I wasn't losing my rag, I could see you asking questions for the next three weeks, I've got two kids and they ask less questions. Also, everything is backed up, you just kept hammering away,

Look, I'm not going to give you the American guys name and address, I live here. So, follow this line and its pretty simple, look at Genesis packaging, this is the UGL Unigen came out of, they came out of UGL, limited their product range to medically approved steroids and got FDA approval and WHO-GMP certification, listed in MIMS etc (they've let this slip now so I'm hoping they'll go back to doing the full range cos they're a great lab), now look at Magnum, the guy has just copied the html code from Unigen Life Sciences website and created the exact same website, sue him for copyright infringement? Can't because its not a company its a UGL.

Magnum can only have been in the UK a little while, in this thread a lot of ampoules crushing no? Why put real quality gear into ampoules made so badly they crush (I've used ampoules for years never had one crush like that). And as for results, its a new UGL of course currently the products have the compounds in them, probably overdosed, my point and why people don't use them over here is because with Chinese powders you'll be injecting Test, you'll also be injecting tin oxide and the like, also, as said, the guy has a rep for cutting corners and scams.

My intention for the post was just to let BB's in the UK hear our viewpoint on Magnum since they are a Thai lab, the rodent with the alloy arse, you and Flav jumping on me like that was pretty pathetic and you insuated some bullshit, I answered a few questions then couldn't be arsed with anymore. As you say, cool just to let the matter rest, people without agenda's can make up their own minds, but my intention in the post wasn't bad, I think anyone sensible will see that.

J


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> I wasn't losing my rag, I could see you asking questions for the next three weeks, I've got two kids and they ask less questions. Also, everything is backed up, you just kept hammering away,
> 
> Look, I'm not going to give you the American guys name and address, I live here. So, follow this line and its pretty simple, look at Genesis packaging, this is the UGL Unigen came out of, they came out of UGL, limited their product range to medically approved steroids and got FDA approval and WHO-GMP certification, listed in MIMS etc (they've let this slip now so I'm hoping they'll go back to doing the full range cos they're a great lab), now look at Magnum, the guy has just copied the html code from Unigen Life Sciences website and created the exact same website, sue him for copyright infringement? Can't because its not a company its a UGL.
> 
> ...


You said we dont have a good new lab, the thread was started in may, people seem happy with results with it and until that changes people will stick with it, you keep going on about UGL and no ones said there anything different, 90% of the forum use UGL including myself, its not a choice we have to use phama for everything or even alpha as it isnt available and is part and parcel of using gear in this country, you slated one lab then posted a picture of a range of the labs, hence why i thought you were pushing, its a common occurrence on here.


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> You said we dont have a good new lab, the thread was started in may, people seem happy with results with it and until that changes people will stick with it, you keep going on about UGL and no ones said there anything different, 90% of the forum use UGL including myself, its not a choice we have to use phama for everything or even alpha as it isnt available and is part and parcel of using gear in this country, you slated one lab then posted a picture of a range of the labs, hence why i thought you were pushing, its a common occurrence on here.


I do appreciate your points Lee. I used UGL when living in the UK, its a sad situation that AAS/PED use means to make and sell your criminalising yourself, still at least its not as bad as the US or Aus. I posted the pic to show I'd bought the Magnum gear...can see how this was misinterpreted. Re Magnum, I get why my comments were taken badly, but, without naming names a Platinum member PM'd me the other day, his mate had a vial of Tren analysed, 95% of content in oil was Tren, so well dosed would've been working but the other 5% was a zinc alloy and tin oxide! I should probably have been clearer, yes the doses will be fine right now cos he's trying to build a customer base, but as for contaminants and future dosing, from his history its not a sunny outlook.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Bro!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> I do appreciate your points Lee. I used UGL when living in the UK, its a sad situation that AAS/PED use means to make and sell your criminalising yourself, still at least its not as bad as the US or Aus. I posted the pic to show I'd bought the Magnum gear...can see how this was misinterpreted. Re Magnum, I get why my comments were taken badly, but, without naming names a Platinum member PM'd me the other day, his mate had a vial of Tren analysed, 95% of content in oil was Tren, so well dosed would've been working but the other 5% was a zinc alloy and tin oxide! I should probably have been clearer, yes the doses will be fine right now cos he's trying to build a customer base, but as for contaminants and future dosing, from his history its not a sunny outlook.


Ok, i know nothing about raws or brewing, although UGL has a rep i wouldn't like to try to predict or comment on something i know nothing about.


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Ok, i know nothing about raws or brewing, although UGL has a rep i wouldn't like to try to predict or comment on something i know nothing about.


Which is exactly why I put the post up...we do know something about this UGL lab...re raw powders, chinese suppliers and UGL's use of them, there are hundreds of references on the internet from credible sources (Llewelyn, Baker, etc)...you can even find the suppliers yourself if you want to homebrew. Esp. since I know guys who homebrew (loads of UGL's say they're based elsewhere but are actually here e/g/ Thaiger Pharma, they're not HK they're BKK, Novector Labs in Mumbai? Why do Thaiger group own their websote then? Remember the original BD guys were in a city I've got a condo in). I can't believe someone with your level of forum experience (and points) knows nothin of raw powders or brewing, its worrying because newbies will listen to you. I'd look into some of this stuff before tearing someone's post apart or giving out anymore advice or promoting a lab if I were you.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Jason Gray said:


> Which is exactly why I put the post up...we do know something about this UGL lab...re raw powders, chinese suppliers and UGL's use of them, there are hundreds of references on the internet from credible sources (Llewelyn, Baker, etc)...you can even find the suppliers yourself if you want to homebrew. I can't believe someone with your level of forum experience knows nothin of raw powders or brewing. I'd look into some of this stuff before tearing someone's post apart then.


FFS what are you on about... what do you know about magnums processes are you part of it?

Your yet to show you know anything about there operation, how they work, how well dosed they are and what will happen in the future!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Jason Gray said:


> Which is exactly why I put the post up...we do know something about this UGL lab...re raw powders, chinese suppliers and UGL's use of them, there are hundreds of references on the internet from credible sources (Llewelyn, Baker, etc)...you can even find the suppliers yourself if you want to homebrew. Esp. since I know guys who homebrew (loads of UGL's say they're based elsewhere but are actually here e/g/ Thaiger Pharma, they're not HK they're BKK, Novector Labs in Mumbai? Why do Thaiger group own their websote then? Remember the original BD guys were in a city I've got a condo in). I can't believe someone with your level of forum experience (and points) knows nothin of raw powders or brewing, its worrying because newbies will listen to you. I'd look into some of this stuff before tearing someone's post apart or giving out anymore advice or promoting a lab if I were you.


Have you any proof of this 5% contaminate claim?

To say that 95% of an oil is compound X sounds grossly unscientific and tbh quiet ridiculous.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

40+ posts of arguing over nothing

Hmmmm


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Jason Gray said:


> I do appreciate your points Lee. I used UGL when living in the UK, its a sad situation that AAS/PED use means to make and sell your criminalising yourself, still at least its not as bad as the US or Aus. I posted the pic to show I'd bought the Magnum gear...can see how this was misinterpreted. Re Magnum, I get why my comments were taken badly, but, without naming names a Platinum member PM'd me the other day, his mate had a vial of Tren analysed, 95% of content in oil was Tren, so well dosed would've been working but the other 5% was a zinc alloy and tin oxide! I should probably have been clearer, yes the doses will be fine right now cos he's trying to build a customer base, but as for contaminants and future dosing, from his history its not a sunny outlook.


post pics of analysis or gtfo lol, srs


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

zyphy said:


> post pics of analysis or gtfo lol, srs


Fella, it's not my place to say which member it was who I was talking to who was telling me about his mates vial of Tren that came back 5% metal contaminants, maybe he'll read this and back me up? Love to see you tell him to gtfo...you lads still think you're at school lol...newbie bashing...I been into lifting and MuayThai for 15 years, I'm not a spotty 21 year old saying a labs good cos he pinned his arse and felt able to bench 70kg...read William Lewelyn's and Millard Baker's articles on heavy metals from raw powders from China...I'm not a fu**ing idiot...I've seen the threads where all the senior members are saying this lab or that lab are the greatest...why? do they have lab reports? Not a fu**ing chance.

I said a lab that appears good right now, has a liklihood of turning bad given the owner, why's everyone flapping like hounded chickens about it? Must be a lot of guys pushing Magnum is all I think. And anyone reading these threads will probably wonder why so many senior guys have jumped on this given what I've said is backed up by clinical research available on the net...from PM's I'm aware I'm not alone in thinking this.


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Back on topic

Has anyone tried amp snapper with magnum?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

> Fella, it's not my place to say which member it was who I was talking to who was telling me about his mates vial of Tren that came back 5% metal contaminants, maybe he'll read this and back me up? Love to see you tell him to gtfo...you lads still think you're at school lol...newbie bashing...I been into lifting and MuayThai for 15 years, I'm not a spotty 21 year old saying a labs good cos he pinned his arse and felt able to bench 70kg...read William Lewelyn's and Millard Baker's articles on heavy metals from raw powders from China...I'm not a fu**ing idiot...I've seen the threads where all the senior members are saying this lab or that lab are the greatest...why? do they have lab reports? Not a fu**ing chance.
> 
> I said a lab that appears good right now, has a liklihood of turning bad given the owner, why's everyone flapping like hounded chickens about it? Must be a lot of guys pushing Magnum is all I think. And anyone reading these threads will probably wonder why so many senior guys have jumped on this given what I've said is backed up by clinical research available on the net...from PM's I'm aware I'm not alone in thinking this.


haha you fu**ing wally, nobody gives a s**t about "claims" its either bring evidence to the table or gtfo. now wheres this report...


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

after a bit digging i found this .. op may be onto something . tren ace power tested. some nasty s**t found it to 90% pure .. but..

http://www.afboard.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-1689.html

suppose it will vary plant to plant but there some nasty s**t in there.

btw i still rate magnum


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

zyphy said:


> haha you fu**ing wally, nobody gives a s**t about "claims" its either bring evidence to the table or gtfo. now wheres this report...


Well there's the one GMO just posted for a start, there's the whole section on clinical test analysis of UGL gear in Anabolics, there's Morris Baker's article on chinese powders citing (you know what that means?) William Llewelyn's testing results, there's loads out there if you want to know......now, I wonder how long it took GMO, 1 minute...fair enough he still likes Magnum, I never said Magnum had metals in it, listen/read before you spout s**t...

All this bollocks has gone on long enough, I got some idiot in another thread now saying Magnum's 5% toxic metals (probably Flav), I've not said that once.

I've said UGL's use Chinese powder, raw powders are blackmarket in china, a significant %age of raw powders that have been clinically tested have shown traces to relatively high amounts of toxic metals, magnum research is run by a guy known where I live, all I've said is the outlook isn't good, whatever the gears like now, from his previous projects...

you want a lab report on his fu**ing brain?

Why is everyone twisting knickers so bad, pull your skirts up girls and let us all have a look will ya...come on its ridiculous, I got gold members claiming to know nothing about UGL's and raw powders while promoting UGL's that use raw powders...

I have no agenda...it was just a passing bit of information all based on clinical evidence, only with Magnum you have to take me on word re the guys previous projects, but if you look hard enough on the web you'll find enough pissed people with him and the facts,

So enough ok, you guys are meant to be the senior forum members; you should/must know about UGL's and Chinese powders, if you don't you shouldn't be mentioning labs to rookies, its not that fu**ing hard to find indian generics like shree or alpha or pharma-grade gear from other countries (e.g. blue hearts thailand or you gonna claim they're s**t now) you just need to have made a few friends so I guess thats why you lot seem left in the UGL pit.

So lets please fu**ing end this, you guys rate Magnum, I'm not saying they're s**t, just I (and all the big guys out here, don't think in the long term they will prove to be as good as their packaging, which as Magnum intended, is enough to make some absolute fu**ing morons think they must be legit). Now a quote from yourself which is relevant to your input:

*zyphy added a post in a topic I've slowly been gaining weight and strength * Saturday at 11:56 AM

are you stupid? You're the one who can't read. Look up ...in a previous post... its people like who don't understand what's going on but feel the need to comment on it anyway who should stay quiet...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

all ugl gear will contain heavy metals/contaminates fact....plenty of labs been tested over the years for this.


----------



## vapor1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried Magnum tren ace?


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Jason Gray said:


> I wasn't losing my rag, I could see you asking questions for the next three weeks, I've got two kids and they ask less questions. Also, everything is backed up, you just kept hammering away,
> 
> Look, I'm not going to give you the American guys name and address, I live here. So, follow this line and its pretty simple, look at Genesis packaging, this is the UGL Unigen came out of, they came out of UGL, limited their product range to medically approved steroids and got FDA approval and WHO-GMP certification, listed in MIMS etc (they've let this slip now so I'm hoping they'll go back to doing the full range cos they're a great lab), now look at Magnum, the guy has just copied the html code from Unigen Life Sciences website and created the exact same website, sue him for copyright infringement? Can't because its not a company its a UGL.
> 
> ...


Thai lab? Mine says Hong Kong on the box mate?


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> Thai lab? Mine says Hong Kong on the box mate?


And what does that mean? Why don't you go to their website and get their Hong Kong address and phone number?

You've got some experience right?

Then why on earth do you think that's proof they come from Hong Kong? Jesus man, God help you if you do. Thaiger say they're form Hong Kong, even provide a Hong Kong number for their contact Mr.David, everyone knows they come from Thailand, their website is registered in Thailand.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Jason Gray said:


> And what does that mean? Why don't you go to their website and get their Hong Kong address and phone number?
> 
> You've got some experience right?
> 
> Then why on earth do you think that's proof they come from Hong Kong? Jesus man, God help you if you do. Thaiger say they're form Hong Kong, even provide a Hong Kong number for their contact Mr.David, everyone knows they come from Thailand, their website is registered in Thailand.


just lke ferza was from spain infiiti milan and bsi geneva and bionich from Puerto Rico lol..im sure at one point old magnum when it first came out said it was from germany..when it had the original bull on vials not amps?

Hey my ass set off a metal detector at the airport the other day and anti theft alarms in shops too


----------



## US Bear (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm also based in Thailand. And as in a previous post I confirmed that I have used Magnum - with fantastic results. My pharmacist told me of the connection between Genesis- Unigen & Alpha Asia and now Magnum. The guy that produces it has a very long and exemplary track record.and as I said from personal experience of using the stuff, it's all very good.

This Jason Gray seems to have some direct beef with the guy behind Magnum. It's funny that my pharmacist also told me that Magnum used to employ a small Dutch guy that used to be like a rep for them, going round the pharmacies. He's subsequently been sacked for stealing .

And if Jason Gray does know so much, then why doesn't he mention Joesephs (at alpha) connection with Magnum? You're very transparent Mr Gray. Hope the other guys can see through you.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Jason Gray said:


> And what does that mean? Why don't you go to their website and get their Hong Kong address and phone number?
> 
> You've got some experience right?
> 
> Then why on earth do you think that's proof they come from Hong Kong? Jesus man, God help you if you do. Thaiger say they're form Hong Kong, even provide a Hong Kong number for their contact Mr.David, everyone knows they come from Thailand, their website is registered in Thailand.


wow easy mate I was asking a question not having a go. I just read Hong Kong n thought it was strange when you said Thailand chill out


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Ah God, this just doesn't stop. Just like the thread on Vishnu some guy with 2 posts pops up. Hello matey.

Ok, first, you may be a 'Bear' (you know what that means in the UK?) from the US but its pretty easy to tell from someone's wording if they're Dutch or English. I'm English so cheers for ruling me out of being suspect in the well-known little Dutch stealer case lol.

Secondly, from the US, live in Thailand, but you joined UKM? Post 1) promoting Magnum, post 2) trying to discredit someone who isn't as positive as others.

Then you call me transparent lol? fu**ing hell fella, give us a rest, If you looked in mirror you'd just see the wall behind you. Or a stack of Magnum gear.

Add this to Gold members who don't know anything about raws and china and silver members who think UGL's are honest on their location.

This thread is so ridiculous I don't know why anyone with a desire to promote Magnum would keep bringing it out again?


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Jason Gray said:


> Ah God, this just doesn't stop. Just like the thread on Vishnu some guy with 2 posts pops up. Hello matey.
> 
> Ok, first, you may be a 'Bear' (you know what that means in the UK?) from the US but its pretty easy to tell from someone's wording if they're Dutch or English. I'm English so cheers for ruling me out of being suspect in the well-known little Dutch stealer case lol.
> 
> ...


I get what your trying to do on this thread, ffs wish people would accept info that isn't just "yea sick gainz from this lab"

if someone has information on something that's good or bad, it should be said, not people jumping down your throat, that's the whole point of a forum


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone just running magnum test who can get test levels checked lol?


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

used test plex did not like it bad PIP 2ml

maybe the oil

i tend not to use any ugl lab now

its defo hit and miss outhere

find a good source and pay extra for pharma genuine pharma

if your source wears a cap backwards and call everyone FAM Init

its not pharma


----------



## US Bear (Jun 30, 2015)

Jason Gray said:


> Ah God, this just doesn't stop. Just like the thread on Vishnu some guy with 2 posts pops up. Hello matey.
> 
> Ok, first, you may be a 'Bear' (you know what that means in the UK?) from the US but its pretty easy to tell from someone's wording if they're Dutch or English. I'm English so cheers for ruling me out of being suspect in the well-known little Dutch stealer case lol.
> 
> ...


You take what you want from what I said. I didn't rule you out- you did. I actually did a search on Magnum- and came across this site, and after reading many posts, found it to be full of like minded knowledgeable guys into bodybuilding. You have been on this site for a very short time, and I can see that in that time your arrogance and the way you ridicule guys is not appreciated. You also say that you are not a dealer? LMFAO !! So be honest, what is your beef with Magnum? You had a personal crack at the guy behind the company, Ive also heard of him- never met him. But what I can gather you must be a very brave man, considering youre living just down the road from him. But then guys like you are brave until they come from behind the safety of their keyboard.

I certainly don't sell it- just buy it from a pharmacy over here, I've tried it- it's good- so what the issue in telling other like minded guys my findings?

As for dissing Gold and Silver members on their knowledge....again your arrogance is your downfall. you're not a very nice guy. You must have been locked under the stairs as a child.


----------



## US Bear (Jun 30, 2015)

Mark2021 said:


> Anyone just running magnum test who can get test levels checked lol?


Im due to get mine done again in 3 weeks, I could get them up?


----------



## US Bear (Jun 30, 2015)

And for the guys who've said the amps shatter. Yes Ive come across this too. I find if you dont use so much force and gently coax the tip then they will pop, use to much force and you'll crush them. I think someone all ready mentioned using a file to score them- Good idea man!


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

I been using test Plex for about 3 weeks now it's pretty decent gear I'd say ,

also never had any probs opening amps they just snap strait off


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I have been using the test plex for about 6 weeks now i think, 1ml three times a week, goes in smooth no pip and i feel great.

Oh and i couldnt care less what country it was made in.


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

US Bear said:


> You take what you want from what I said. I didn't rule you out- you did. I actually did a search on Magnum- and came across this site, and after reading many posts, found it to be full of like minded knowledgeable guys into bodybuilding. You have been on this site for a very short time, and I can see that in that time your arrogance and the way you ridicule guys is not appreciated. You also say that you are not a dealer? LMFAO !! So be honest, what is your beef with Magnum? You had a personal crack at the guy behind the company, Ive also heard of him- never met him. But what I can gather you must be a very brave man, considering youre living just down the road from him. But then guys like you are brave until they come from behind the safety of their keyboard.
> 
> I certainly don't sell it- just buy it from a pharmacy over here, I've tried it- it's good- so what the issue in telling other like minded guys my findings?
> 
> As for dissing Gold and Silver members on their knowledge....again your arrogance is your downfall. you're not a very nice guy. You must have been locked under the stairs as a child.


No, since I'm clearly not Dutch, which you stated the guy is, ruled me out. You're not the sharpest stick.

Ok, you don't seem to get this either, I didn't have the same opinion about Magnum as everyone else, doesn't make you arrogant. But for it certain specific guys have proper jumped on me, a bit like you are trying to. I mean think why are you so concerned you've gone out, found this forum, joined it, and all you've done is either promote Magnum or talk s**t to someone who isn't...

You've liked b0t13's post but that's the point he's making you doughnut, just because I have a different opinion why would everyone be getting this hept up. Agenda's...and if I sold AAS you moron, I'd promote Magnum as you lot are because I can get it for peanuts.

And sorry why do I need to be brave? You want to clarify that exactly? Rhetorical. I'm not actually looking for an answer. I know who I know and I'm not overly concerned about anyone over here tbh. I'm not an on my arse broke bar owner, my wife isn't a bar girl...

As said, anyone reading this without an agenda will see it for what it is. you come across a proper bellend anyway, so I'll let you damage yourself with what you say. You can prattle on now and I'll leave you to it, and the specific bods to hit like on anything you say.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

wow, you guys still at it.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

@Jason Gray

You just cant help belittling or swearing at people in your posts.. Dorian just asked you a question! You also continue to jump down my throat when i mentioned i know nothing about raws.. i know what i need to know and that is they can be contaminated i dont need a degree in Chinese raws or brewing to ask you what you know about your magnum operation claims which isnt much other than we have to take your word for.


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> @Jason Gray
> 
> You just cant help belittling or swearing at people in your posts.. Dorian just asked you a question! You also continue to jump down my throat when i mentioned i know nothing about raws.. i know what i need to know and that is they can be contaminated i dont need a degree in Chinese raws or brewing to ask you what you know about your magnum operation claims which isnt much other than we have to take your word for.


Oh no, Dead lee, what you doing? It'd gone quiet til 2-post-Pete popped up and chimed in with some story about a small Dutch thief that horrible Mr.Gray was a likely suspect for lol. He sounds like some demented, condescending primary school teacher and now you've grabbed your pink pom pom's and gone cheer leader.

Why don't you help 2-post catch this small Dutch thief he knows about? Oddly, you seem to have accepted that as fact without question, and everything else he's said. Now that's suspect.

I just don't know how to end it with you girls, I haven't got the experience, my missus due on lets something go quicker. Up the AI's and stop being so hysterical and sensitive.

ILLBehaviour's point essentially translates as 'no one gives a f**k', and he's right, I'm done here.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> Oh no, Dead lee, what you doing? It'd gone quiet til 2-post-Pete popped up and chimed in with some story about a small Dutch thief that horrible Mr.Gray was a likely suspect for lol. He sounds like some demented, condescending primary school teacher and now you've grabbed your pink pom pom's and gone cheer leader.
> 
> Why don't you help 2-post catch this small Dutch thief he knows about? Oddly, you seem to have accepted that as fact without question, and everything else he's said. Now that's suspect.
> 
> ...


You beat about the bush with your long winded posts that arent anything to do with what i say .. Goodbye :thumbup1:


----------



## US Bear (Jun 30, 2015)

Jason Gray said:


> Oh no, Dead lee, what you doing? It'd gone quiet til 2-post-Pete popped up and chimed in with some story about a small Dutch thief that horrible Mr.Gray was a likely suspect for lol. He sounds like some demented, condescending primary school teacher and now you've grabbed your pink pom pom's and gone cheer leader.
> 
> Why don't you help 2-post catch this small Dutch thief he knows about? Oddly, you seem to have accepted that as fact without question, and everything else he's said. Now that's suspect.
> 
> ...


Man! this keyboard commando needs to get out more and lay off the amphetamines ! lol I just told a story and this fool thinks I accused him...paranoid ! or just worried ?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok the thread has turned into a shitstorm.. It's been interesting but good or bad can we leave it reviews only please.


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

well they certainly look good but ultimately all that's going in the bin


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

bigjons said:


> well they certainly look good but ultimately all that's going in the bin


Why the bin? Post it me


----------



## US Bear (Jun 30, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Ok the thread has turned into a shitstorm.. It's been interesting but good or bad can we leave it reviews only please.


yea agreed. Lets keep it positive as was the intention.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

bigjons said:


> well they certainly look good but ultimately all that's going in the bin


Why? Just because some faceless bloke on the internet said the bloke behind it was a bit dodgy?

Doesn't leave you many UGL's left TBF.

As with all labs - take in a broad spectrum of views/forums before making a judgement.


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Why? Just because some faceless bloke on the internet said the bloke behind it was a bit dodgy?
> 
> Doesn't leave you many UGL's left TBF.
> 
> As with all labs - take in a broad spectrum of views/forums before making a judgement.


im pretty sure you quoted the wrong person I was purely talking about the packaging


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

bigjons said:


> im pretty sure you quoted the wrong person I was purely talking about the packaging


Sorry mate, got you.


----------



## Skeletor (Nov 6, 2017)

2 years later im reading this...just got some magnum test c 300 and stanol-aq 100 both seem legit to me. it was worth bumping this thread if only to see jason gray come back to correct any typos i may have entered, or jump on me because i said magnum gear was legit LOL. I so enjoyed reading all 7 pages! jason gray, have you ever considered that you have obsessive defiance disorder?


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

G2G... :thumb My pal was running there Deca earlier this year and it was spot on!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Dead lee said:


> Ok the thread has turned into a shitstorm.. It's been interesting but good or bad can we leave it reviews only please.


 It's good stuff pal, Unigen, Maxstreame Pharma, Magnum, all the same lab there are other named batches from the same lab but can't remember.... RX Labs the genuine RX Labs not the Mickey Mouse version.

View attachment IMG_3743.JPG


View attachment IMG_3884.JPG


View attachment IMG_3885.JPG


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

DaPump said:


> It's good stuff pal, Unigen, Maxstreame Pharma, Magnum, all the same lab there are other named batches from the same lab but can't remember.... RX Labs the genuine RX Labs not the Mickey Mouse version.
> 
> View attachment 147015
> 
> ...


 Magnum stuff was good mate but I doubt magnum is unigen, not that I care anymore I pretty much use uk labs only these days, I wouldn't pay more for Thai gear I don't think it's worth more, my results are no better since I stopped using the posh UGL.

I labmaxed the magnum test e was cyp, not that it's massive but still.


----------



## Skeletor (Nov 6, 2017)

Where is jason gray with his "2 years down the line we will all have asses composed of tin oxide" LMAO my only regret is that i got test c instead of testplex but still good stuff.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Dead lee said:


> Magnum stuff was good mate but I doubt magnum is unigen, not that I care anymore I pretty much use uk labs only these days, I wouldn't pay more for Thai gear I don't think it's worth more, my results are no better since I stopped using the posh UGL.
> 
> I labmaxed the magnum test e was cyp, not that it's massive but still.


 Really?! Cyp instead of enth ? I haven't used it my pal used the Deca and he blew up :lol:


----------



## Skeletor (Nov 6, 2017)

cyp and enanth are virtually identical


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Skeletor said:


> Where is jason gray with his "2 years down the line we will all have asses composed of tin oxide" LMAO my only regret is that i got test c instead of testplex but still good stuff.





DaPump said:


> Really?! Cyp instead of enth ? I haven't used it my pal used the Deca and he blew up :lol:


 Testplex had a kick, was a lot of short esters could feel it quickly when i started my cycles on it, amps were a bastard, few shattered in my finger!


----------



## Skeletor (Nov 6, 2017)

lol yeah they are still like that, stil shatter. I got some proviron today from napsgear and my god they sent one sheet of pills, no box or carton and wrapped up in cellophane from hong kong! i took 1 pill earlier today and had to leave the gym early felt like i was gonna puke after every set. i know pharmacom is usually a good brand but cant trust anything that doesnt even have a box..and naps gear had 100 excuses as to why there was no box...i guess thats money down the drain. sorry for off topic just wanted to mention it


----------

